# how do you guys STOP ants



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

J-SiN said:


> I was thinking maybe a littel streak of vaseline around each leg



That's what I use. Works good.

I was reading the other day that grits work good. Just store bought grits. Sprinkle it around and when the ants eat it, it expands and they die. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

J-SiN said:


> they were NEVER a problem until I put that much needed hivetop feeder on.
> Now they come like crazy to get in through the top and get that sugar water
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

just finished putting that thin tape on there


hope they dont come back


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

The best way to rid ant's from going anywhere:

#1. corn meal , , , they eat it take it home and never come back as they can not diegest it.

#2. to save them ants but not have them bother your hive's sprinkel some cinnamon around the hive good wide ban they will not cross that line.

#3. Axel grease also works fine.


JB:}


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

They won't cross crisco shortening either, and it stays better than vaseline


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the worlds worst ant problem.I put a ring of sugar on the ground around the hive and some water bottles full of sugar water.I give them what they want .They stay out of the hive thi way
kirkobeeo


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't. The bees do it for me And I have alot of big black carpenter ants around the hives all the time. When I feed they are at the feeders with the bees. The bees wont let them in the hives thou. 
I like watching the bouncers kick the ants away, its cool.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*ants*

ants have to leave the hive to get water. so you make so the cant come back. all you do is put cups of oil under the hive. I use a pvc cleanout and a two inch nipple under the hive. the ants cant walk through the oil so the hive is protected. so simple


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

crisco sound slike an excellent idea


no more oil cups for me under the legs

that worked ok till it rained now my hive is brown instead of white and a mess all over the place.

plus I hate lookin down there seeing dead black drowned bees


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Grant's makes an ant granuals that works great! I spread some along a heavy ant trail and 24 hours later... No Ants!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The active ingredient in that Grant's Ant granuals is 0.88% Hydramethylnon

There are other brands that has the same ingredient at the same strength.


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

I put a little 3/4 inch smudge of crisco all the way around on each leg

will report back as to efficiency


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

One way to prevent ants from being able to get to hives is by placing a coffee can of oil and setting the stand legs in it.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

J-SiN said:


> crisco sound slike an excellent idea
> 
> 
> no more oil cups for me under the legs
> ...


Yes, water should work instead of oil, unless you have been infested with the nefarious Swimming Ants.

The only problem with water is that it will evaporate quicker.

And instead of using used motor oil (I'm assuming since you describe your hive as now brown and messy), you can also use other more hive freindly oils such as vegetable or mineral oil. Or use water with a 1/2 inch or oil on top to stop evaporation. You shouldn't need much oil in the cans either, just enough to stop the ants.

But they don't seem to care for cinnamon, and you can get a bunch of that cheap at the dollar store.

Rick


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

yea I used motor oil lol , forget that idea man, rain splashed the stuff EVERYWHERE on the front entrance and everyting killed a few bees 

I got it all cleaned off tho


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Crisco does work better than vaseline. Vaseline just melts when it gets hot and it's gone in a week.

Axle grease has worked for me, but the first time you get it on your bee suit you'll be cursing.

This is the stuff that has worked best for me. Tanglefoot. Sometimes ACE has it, but usually not. Maybe you can talk the ACE owner into ordering it. Show the owner the page that it is an ACE product and see if he'll get it in so you can try one.

Here is a case of it.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...foot&parentPage=search&searchId=37240530354


----------

